# #8 Terminations



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Blue wire nuts


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Polaris taps. I don't think a blue is gonna hold 4 #8's


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll second the polaris taps too...I am not a huge fan of blues...or try ilsco or burndy they all have something that will work.

Split bolts are a pita, by the time you finish taping everything up properly, you could be onto the next box.

Isn't that 4116 box a bit small? A 6x6 would probably be a lot easier to work with just my opinion though...


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I second 4-11/16 too small.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I highly doubt a 4 11/16 box is rated for 11 #8s, but I could be wrong. Might want to check your box fill on that one.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I highly doubt a 4 11/16 box is rated for 11 #8s, but I could be wrong. Might want to check your box fill on that one.


Already ordered extension rings.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Why not let the unused conductors of MWBC in each box pass through? Just drop off and tap to whip whichever conductor is feeding that particular whip. That cuts you down to 3 #8's in each tap. Feed in/out plus whip. 3-8's might go in a blue?


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Never mind. 3whips in each box. Thought I was smart for a second.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

The 2-1/8 deep ones are.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Did the calcs on bbox fill the other day and I think I was short by the ground alone.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Do a google search for "Pan Lug" copper compression parallel splice by panduit

They have a wide range of conductors they are listed for.

They also offer heat shrinks for corresponding crimps.

The investment may be more of you dont have a tool but with all those splices it might be worth it


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

blueheels2 said:


> Did the calcs on bbox fill the other day and I think I was short by the ground alone.


You only count one ground.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> I have roughly 120 connections to make involving 4 #8's a piece. What's the best way to connect these. Only thing I can come up with is a insulated lug. Suggestions.
> 
> I guess to be clear I have 4 11/16 boxes with 3 flex whips and a 1" EMT entering it. TH e flex whips are comprised of 1 #8 black, whit, and green. From the 1" I have a mwbc with black red blue, white and green. The joints for the green will have 3# 8's and a #10. The neutral will have 4 #8's. Are insulated lugs or split bolts the only option to make these connections?


i just completed a job with 200 terminations just like that. one word: Blue Wirenuts


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry to say that who ever laid it out kinda screwed ya. you will either have to find a way to split it up it, exring it or buy polaris taps.


----------



## joppy (Sep 11, 2013)

jrannis said:


> i just completed a job with 200 terminations just like that. one word: Blue Wirenuts


That's not one word


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Blackburn makes wr-9 crimp that will take three 8,s easy.
Alittle splice tape and your done 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Just happen to have some handy


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Blue wirenuts are only good for (3) #8's.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ultrafault said:


> You only count one ground.


I know. I did the calc in my head the other and I think the box will hold all of the wires but when you insert the ground into the calc it is overfilled.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Blue wirenuts are only good for (3) #8's.


Well shoot, I thought so but can't find the info to back that up :/


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

blueheels2 said:


> I know. I did the calc in my head the other and I think the box will hold all of the wires but when you insert the ground into the calc it is overfilled.


How deep are your boxes?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

2 1/8. I also have an mwbc passing through the box as well which increases fill.

WHips= 6 wires x 3=18
mwbc=4 wires x 3=12
mwbc pass through 4 wires=12 
=42 cubic in which is legal in 4 11/16 until you add 2.5 cu in for the ground. Granted I think I only have this problem in 20 or 30 of my boxes (Doing a final count on Tuesday). But if I have to use insulated taps I may want extensions on all of them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> Blue wirenuts are only good for (3) #8's.


But I thought once you gave it a couple turns with your channel locks, they become listed for "as-many-as-you-can-fit".....!? :shifty:


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

How about 500's???


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Too lazy to do a cross reference, but Bucannon 2011 will do 2#6 , should handle 3#8s .
Just have to find something for the 4 #8s


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Some brand of preinsulated "Polaris" type connector will be the fastest/cheapest way to do this. These connectors will take up a lot of box space and with the number of conductors, a larger box would save some aggravation.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

WhitehouseRT said:


> How about 500's???


What's the 411 on this picture?


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL wire nuts I thought these were called Marrette's?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was looking online and it appears one polaris will run about 25.00. I've never bought any. Is that what you guys pay. Seems high.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Expensive and take up a lot of room

For 4 #8 awg conductors, I would look at a Panduit PSCBRN-L

I show them around $2.00 a piece.

http://datasheet.octopart.com/CD-2001-2-Panduit-datasheet-13762258.pdf

Hopefully you have a crimp tool.

Ghost


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to get with the pm and discuss some options. I had no idea a polaris or a comparable item were so much money.


----------

